#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Need Performance curve for Centrifugal Compressor

## faisal007

Hi!!
Can anyone share the performance curve for centrifugal compressor in excel format....  
i need urgently...


Please help me....See More: Need Performance curve for Centrifugal Compressor

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

This curves are for specific centrifugal compressor , that means you should provide all necesary data
like gas composition (components and mol weight), operating conditions (temp, pres, speed), etc
a termodynamic must be done to determine number of cases, number of stages, need of intercooler, and so on. With all this information a performance curve can be constructed for that specific machine 
a general one only to have and idea can be found in vendors catalogs or turbomachinery books
i do hope this  will help in some way
Francisco Aguilar

----------

